# Help with license and bonding issue



## Kingsfold (Aug 5, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone can help me with the license and bonding issue here in Cleveland Ohio. I believe that most of the suburbs and cities here want you to be licensed and bonded for their cities. I remeber when I worked for a company that the owner had to to this. I never asked him about the process. I think the way it goes is I show the city my Insurance then I pay them a one year fee for working in their city then each customer I work for has to pay a fee for the tree/s I remove for them. I guess it is different in some cities. If anyone knows the northern Ohio area let me know please. I just want to do this the right way. all the way!! I have been doing tree work since 1992 I have tree work Insurance. I have more work than I ever had in years. Thanks take care.


----------



## Kingsfold (Aug 6, 2011)

well 24 hrs later and nothing. Maybe this is not realy an issue. Although i thought it was.


----------

